# Low water pressure question



## Richkm20 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi all, been neglecting the yard for a few years because of two new kiddos but wanted to dip my toes back into the lawn game😂 I measured the water pressure on the irrigation system and it's around 35psi. The issue arises with my zone that I installed hunter prs40 spray bodies on. They are not popping up all the way unfortunately, do any of you knowledgeable people know if the item I have circled in the picture below is a pressure regulator that I could adjust to boost the pressure or if it's something different altogether. Thanks for your help!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I can't tell from that image. It looks like a gate valve. Opening can help with flow, but not with psi. 35psi is normal for your water utility company?


----------

